# Which scope is better?



## samwise2158 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a .12 remington 870 express shotgun that I use for deer hunting. I am in need of a scope, and I was wondering what anyone had to say about a red dot scope vs. a 1.5-4.5X32mm.
Thanks for your input! :sniper:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I am not sure in ND we use rifles to shoot deer.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

If you our in more open woods or farmland use the 1.5X4.

If you are always in dense woods, use the aimpoint.

:sniper:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sam, I'm in IL and very familiar with dense woods. I personally think a scope is ALWAYS your best bet. You can almost hunt in the dark with a good scope on 1 or 2 power, especially if it has a heavy reticle.

Best advice is don't try to get by with a cheap one. A shotgun will literally destroy a scope of questionable quality, so buy the best you can afford.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't like the idea of relieing on batteries to aim a weapon.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

A good straight 4x pistol scope is a good choice for a shotgun. Good eye releif and with a quality scope it will help in low light conditions. I used just such a setup for 6 years in WI and when I hunted in IA. The scope is powerful enough for the ranges that you will be shooting with a shotgun!


----------



## samwise2158 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for all the advice. it is really given me a good position on what to do! :lol:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Go with a good Variable. (A Leupold is an excellent choice.)

I used to use a straight 4x.

But I really like to change it to 3 for almost all use, and up to 9 if I'm taking a long shot.

:sniper:


----------

